# Laguna 2hp Cyclone Dust Collector



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*WOW!
*
You're doing great!

*Who came in Second *in your 'choosing' field?

Looks like a super DC system… hope it works out…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> *Who came in Second *in your choosing field?


Next on the list was a JDS 2100-CKV and a Jet 421814 ... both 2hp systems. With Woodcraft's sale price and no shipping, the Laguna cost me at least $280 less than the others with approximately the same specs.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I put a 5HP Clear View together all by myself at 10 or 12 from the ground.
That was crazy and heavy.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> That was crazy and heavy.


I know what you mean … I'm feeling it today!


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I have this DC and I think it works pretty well.
I put it on the other side of a concrete block wall separating one side of my shop from the other, the remote works great and it makes things much quieter.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Gerry, do you know the country of origin? (the printing on the box has that Chinese font).

Sharp looking unit, Looks like that pneumatic table paid for itself!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, do you know the country of origin?


Taiwan.

And the pneumatic table has been a life/back saver many times over. The max table height is perfect for the bed of the Jeep … bags of concrete, fertilizer, lumber, machinery are all easy-peasy to deal with.


----------

